# Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich



## Bodo (23. Aug. 2008)

Hallo Leute 

könnt ihr mir helfen , ich habe an einigen Teichpflanzen gallertartige Klumpen !!

siehe Bilder : wer diese ( Frusch oder Molchlaich ?! das ist doch viel zuspät
im Jahr dafür ?! oder 

Danke im voraus Bodo


----------



## leo (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich*

Das könnten Köcherfliengelege sein. Schau mal nach, ob innen kleine grüne gebogene 'Stäbchen' zu sehen sind. 

Viele Grüße 
Leo


----------



## leo (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich*

'Köcherfliegengelege' sollte es natürlich heißen!

Viele Grüße
Leo


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich*

Hi Bodo,

das ist kein Laich, sondern Algenkolonien. Das Zeugs taucht im Herbst in vielen Teichen auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Bodo (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich*

Danke Leo + Frank
ich habe nach euren Anregungen  in Wikipedia
nachgeschaut , und siehe da , Leo`s Vermutungen scheinen richtig zu sein !!
Einige Köcherfliegen legen ihre Eier als Gallertklumpen in Teiche mit einer guten Wasserqualität!!
Das ist doch was !!

Danke meine Herren !!


----------



## leo (24. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Ist das Frosch oder Molchlaich*

Hallo Bodo, 
ich hatte das Zeug gerade selber im Teich und konnte einige Larven unter der Lupe schlüpfen sehen. Sie fangen ganz schnell an ihre Köcher zu bauen, dadurch war ich mir dann sicher, um welche Gelege es sich bei mir handelte.
Bin übrigens eine Frau.

Viele Grüße
Leo


----------

